# Please enlighten me.



## MungoPark (Feb 15, 2007)

So I just got done trying to listen to Andrea Chenier by Giordani and was literally bored to tears. I thought it was awful. Not the performers, mind you, but the music. Simply terrible. It all sounded exactly the same, every aria and duet was identically unmemorable and uninteresting. So, what I'm interested in is what the appeal for this opera is, given the high number of recordings and performances of the work?


----------



## cato (Dec 2, 2006)

Granted, I'm new to opera, and I love it, but I have never heard of the opera you speak of.  

And you say there are many different recordings of this work?  

Hummm.... this has really peeked my interest, I think I'm going to look into this opera. 

Is it a 19th century romantic opera like La Boheme? 

Like I said, I have never heard of this opera.


----------



## MungoPark (Feb 15, 2007)

*Here is a little background*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrea_Chenier


----------



## Caronome (Mar 6, 2007)

I say, just listen to Andrea's first aria "Un di all'azzurro" and when you start LOVING that, continue to other famous pieces. Maybe you'll warm up to it eventually?

~Pace e Gioia~


----------



## MungoPark (Feb 15, 2007)

*Well*

I suppose I tend to approach an aria almost as if it were a concerto, with the singers and the orchestra vying with one another for supremacy (and, of course being an opera the voice(s) must of course take precedence) but with this opera I almost felt as if no orchestra would even be needed at all. It was just too much singing and the orchestra played little to no role at all. And really, if this is what I wanted to hear I could listen to Gregorian chant. I have listened to and enjoyed operas from the same period and in the same verismo style (e.g. Cavalleria Rusticana) but for what ever reason Giordano just didn't move me. I'm sure I'll give it another try someday, but life is short and there is still so much music I haven't heard I must separate the wheat from the chaff ...


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

MP - what recording did you listen to? That may make a huge difference.


----------

